# RP Server gesucht



## Tigres die Vergelterin (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich will mal was anderes machen, und da ich interesse an RP habe suche ich einen guten RPServer.

Das prob is nur, ich will mir net überall nen lvl 1 mensch erstellen nach SW rennen un da fragen "sacht ma wird hier viel "gespielt""

ist einer auf nem belebten RPServer und wenn ja welche Fraktion...
Allianz wäre mir lieber aber mit Horde kann ich auch leben


----------



## Squidd (16. Oktober 2011)

Dafür gibts eine universelle Antwort: Der Server Die Aldor hat meiner Meinung nach das am meisten ausgebaute rp. Da gibts haufenweise themenorientierte Gilden und auch das Gasthausrp in Goldhain ist ganz nice...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (16. Oktober 2011)

also sollte ich mich da mal umsehn


----------



## Dunklerprinzrexxar (28. Oktober 2011)

Ansonsten kann ich "Die Nachtwache" emphelen der is auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Ereko (28. Oktober 2011)

"Die NAchtwache" ist leider nicht mehr als Rp server zu gebrauchen. Komme selbst von dort und eigentlich 90% der Rpler dort haben die Flucht auf die Aldor angetreten...."Die Aldor" ist eigentlich die letzte Bastion der Rpler...zumindest gibt es hier die meisten...und das "Gasthaus Rp in Goldhain" besteht zu sagen wir..80% aus Erp.....der wald von Elwyn wird von allen guten Rplern eigentlich gemieden.



Mfg Ereko Starkschild.


----------



## Karvon (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mitstreiter =)

Ich wollte mich dem Thread hier gleich anschließen, bevor ich einen neu eröffne. Da ich mir nach langer Pause wieder einmal ein Monat geleistet habe *g* wollte ich aber von vorne beginnen, weg von meinen epischen Helden und tollen Geldreserven, da mir der Realm nicht gefällt und ich einfach zu lange weg war um noch vernünftig spielen zu können mit den Chars. Jetzt suche ich nach einem RP Server und vor allem einer tollen Startgilde für meinen Neuanfang. Am besten mit dem "Rund-um-sorglos"-Paket ala Rassen-, Klassen- und Questgebiete auswahl.

Würde mich über eine PM oder eine Antwort hier sehr freuen.

Weitere Details würden dann besprochen werden =)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ich


----------

